# Lathe tool holder/rack



## AlanZ (Nov 27, 2010)

I finally got around to making some photos of my lathe tool rack.  This rig, which sits to the left of my DVR XP's headstock is my main rack.  Some of the other turning tools are stored near Lauren's lathe, so she has those close at hand.

I purchased a Harbor Freight stool and decided that I really didn't like the cushion. So I repurposed the frame and turntable mechanism into a lathe tool holder.

I added a plywood top, shelf and some casters. Then I affixed various diameters of PVC pipe to the top. So far the turntable has been working out very well for me.

I don't have any problem with the sharp bits of the tools pointing up. I approach the tools carefully, with the respect they deserve.

I am very aware of the sharp bits, so no, I've never nicked myself on the exposed points.  Also there is enough jiggle room in each pipe to move tools out of the way if need be.

Generally, I'll rearrange the tools based on what's on the lathe at the moment.  I may take 3 or 4 tools that I expect to use for a piece and move them to the outside positions.  Then I swing the turntable around so those tools are closest to me, making it very convenient. 

There's still room to add some more tubes, and I'll likely drill some holes on the bottom shelf wings for more toys, errr, tools.

I hope some folk find this useful.


----------



## Padre (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a great idea and looks great!!  I do have one question though:  for safety's sake, wouldn't it be better to make the PVC tubes a little longer and put the sharp edges down?  If you trip or somehow stumble, or whatever, it looks like you'd be pierced!!


----------



## AlanZ (Nov 27, 2010)

For my shop, tips up works fine. If they were tip down I'd never know which tool was which in a turntable arrangement.

Actually with all the tool tips pointed up, it's more like a bed of nails than a spike, any stumbling contact would likely be spread out across multiple points.

Practically speaking however, I've had this arrangement for nearly a year and it's working well. I added the lower shelf yesterday and figured it was time for photos.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. I may have to steal that idea.:smile-big:


----------



## Robert Taylor (Nov 27, 2010)

*safety first*



AlanZ said:


> For my shop, tips up works fine. If they were tip down I'd never know which tool was which in a turntable arrangement.
> 
> Actually with all the tool tips pointed up, it's more like a bed of nails than a spike, any stumbling contact would likely be spread out across multiple points.
> 
> Practically speaking however, I've had this arrangement for nearly a year and it's working well. I added the lower shelf yesterday and figured it was time for photos.



i have a similar arrangement for my tools, pvc pipe in a five gallon bucket. a "sharpie" labled the tools on the end. 1/4 s for a spindle gouge, 1/4 b for a bowl gouge, p for parting, s for skew and so on. just my take on a similar plan.


----------

